# Για τους Άγγλους, τους Ιρλανδούς και τους Έλληνες: απόψεις και προκαταλήψεις για τους λαούς



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Ζήλεψα...

Το καλό βιντεάκι, με πέντε λεπτά ιρλανδέζικου πηδηχτού.






Η ιστορία του νέου ρεκόρ (σε λάθος πλαίσιο, αλλά τέλος πάντων):
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.kosmos&id=26294

Η προϊστορία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverdance


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2013)

Nα μαζευτούμε κι εμείς σε κανένα πανηγύρι να σπάσουμε το ρεκόρ καλαματιανού. 
Εσύ Νίκελ ζήλεψες, εγώ είδα μια ακόμα χαζοχαρούμενη βλακεία με ψευτορεκόρ Γκίνες. 
Ίσως επειδή έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο να έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω τους Ιρλανδούς όπως τους βλέπουν οι Άγγλοι- σαν χαζοχαρούμενους βλαχοδήμαρχους χριστιανοφανατίκλες, που αναβίωσαν (βλ. κατασκεύασαν) παραδόσεις από το τίποτα και που παραμένουν πολιτιστικά και πνευματικά υποτελείς στους γείτονές τους.


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2013)

Ιιιι! :woot: 

SBE, μόλις μου προσέβαλες τα ιερά και τα όσια.

Την Ιρλανδία, τη δεύτερη πατρίδα μου;
Τη χώρα με την πιο ζωντανή λαϊκή μουσική παράδοση; Εκεί που περνούν με τέτοια ευκολία από το παρελθόν στο παρόν ώστε δεν ξέρεις πότε αυτό που ακούς είναι δημοτικό και πότε νεότερο, έντεχνο;

Τρέχω γρήγορα να κάνω μια βουτιά στα ιερά νάματα, να ξεπλύνω αφτιά και μάτια!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 28, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Ίσως επειδή έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο να έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω τους Ιρλανδούς όπως τους βλέπουν οι Άγγλοι- σαν χαζοχαρούμενους βλαχοδήμαρχους χριστιανοφανατίκλες, που αναβίωσαν (βλ. κατασκεύασαν) παραδόσεις από το τίποτα και που παραμένουν πολιτιστικά και πνευματικά υποτελείς στους γείτονές τους.


Ωραία είσαι, ρε συ, SBE! Πώς ακυρώνεις έτσι έναν ολόκληρο λαό; Τι σνομπισμός είναι αυτός; Από πού κι ως πού "πολιτιστικά και πνευματικά υποτελείς" στους Άγγλους; Με τι κριτήρια διαβαθμίζονται οι λαοί, αγαπητή μου;
@Εάριον: Συμφωνώ όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι για τη μουσική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ίσως επειδή έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο να έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω τους Ιρλανδούς όπως τους βλέπουν οι Άγγλοι


Μα νομίζω ότι το έχει ήδη εξηγήσει σε τι οφείλεται...


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Ε, αυτό γιατρεύεται εύκολα. Πας και ζεις άλλα τόσα χρόνια στο Δουβλίνο. Απροπό, πώς βλέπουν τους Έλληνες οι Άγγλοι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 28, 2013)

Ε, τότε της το αφιερώνω, με τσάι και συμπάθεια:






'll sing you a song of peace and love, Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. To the land that reigns all lands above.Whack fol the diddle all the di do day.
May peace and plenty be her share Who kept our homes from want and care, God bless Mother England is our prayer.
Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. So we say, Hip Hooray! Come and listen while we pray. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day.
*When we were savage, fierce and wild Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. She came like a mother to her child. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day.
She gently raised us from the slime Kept our hands from hellish crime, And sent us to Heaven in her own good time.*
Now our fathers oft were very bad boys. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. Pikes and guns are dangerous toys. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. From Bearna Baol to Bunker Hill They made poor England weep her fill, But ould Brittania loves us still!
*Now Irishmen, forget the past! Whack fol the diddle all the di do day. And think of the time that's coming fast. Whack fol the diddle all the di do day.
When we shall all be civilized, Neat and clean and well-advised. And won't Mother England be surprised?*


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Απροπό, πώς βλέπουν τους Έλληνες οι Άγγλοι;


Εξαρτάται από το επίπεδο εξοικείωσης. Η κάπως απαρχαιωμένη αντίληψή μου λέει ότι, αν ταύτιζαν τους Έλληνες με τους Κύπριους, νόμιζαν ό,τι νόμιζαν για τους Κύπριους. Αν πήγαιναν παραπέρα και γνώριζαν Έλληνες, οι Έλληνες του Λονδίνου ήταν κυρίως εφοπλιστές και πανεπιστημιακοί. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τούς αντιμετώπιζαν σχεδόν κομπλεξικά. Τώρα θα έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα, οπότε χρειαζόμαστε φρεσκάρισμα, ενημερωμένη περιπτωσιολογία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εσύ Νίκελ ζήλεψες, εγώ είδα μια ακόμα χαζοχαρούμενη βλακεία με ψευτορεκόρ Γκίνες.
> Ίσως επειδή έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο να έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω τους Ιρλανδούς όπως τους βλέπουν οι Άγγλοι- σαν χαζοχαρούμενους βλαχοδήμαρχους χριστιανοφανατίκλες, που αναβίωσαν (βλ. κατασκεύασαν) παραδόσεις από το τίποτα και που παραμένουν πολιτιστικά και πνευματικά υποτελείς στους γείτονές τους.



Και το γεγονός* αλλά και όλα όσα γράφεις ταιριάζουν τέλεια αν βγάλεις το _Ιρλανδούς_ και βάλεις _Έλληνες_.

* όπου ρίβερντανς βάλτε συρτάκι, εξίσου κατασκευασμένα και τα δυο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εξαρτάται από το επίπεδο εξοικείωσης. Η κάπως απαρχαιωμένη αντίληψή μου λέει ότι, αν ταύτιζαν τους Έλληνες με τους Κύπριους, νόμιζαν ό,τι νόμιζαν για τους Κύπριους. Αν πήγαιναν παραπέρα και γνώριζαν Έλληνες, οι Έλληνες του Λονδίνου ήταν κυρίως εφοπλιστές και πανεπιστημιακοί. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τούς αντιμετώπιζαν σχεδόν κομπλεξικά. Τώρα θα έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα, οπότε χρειαζόμαστε φρεσκάρισμα, ενημερωμένη περιπτωσιολογία.



Μα δε ρώτησα εσένα· την SBE ρώτησα, που, αφού ζει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο, ίσως να έχει την ίδια άποψη για τους Έλληνες που έχουν και οι Άγγλοι. Αλλά τι χρείαν έχομεν της SBE, όταν έχομε τον Ελληγεννή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εξαρτάται από το επίπεδο εξοικείωσης. Η κάπως απαρχαιωμένη αντίληψή μου λέει ότι, αν ταύτιζαν τους Έλληνες με τους Κύπριους, νόμιζαν ό,τι νόμιζαν για τους Κύπριους. Αν πήγαιναν παραπέρα και γνώριζαν Έλληνες, οι Έλληνες του Λονδίνου ήταν κυρίως εφοπλιστές και πανεπιστημιακοί. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τούς αντιμετώπιζαν σχεδόν κομπλεξικά. Τώρα θα έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα, οπότε χρειαζόμαστε φρεσκάρισμα, ενημερωμένη περιπτωσιολογία.



Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι οι Βρετανοί, τουλάχιστον πριν χωθούμε για τα καλά στην κρίση, μάς αντιμετώπιζαν θετικά. Δεν υπήρχε άνθρωπος που να του έλεγα ότι είμαι Έλληνας και να μην χαιρόταν, να μην μου έπιανε συζήτηση για φαγητό, πολιτισμό και γλώσσες. Οι νεότεροι αναφέρονταν στα ελληνικά ως "the malakas language" αλλά για άλλους, ευνόητους λόγους*. Είχα έναν καθηγητή τοπογραφίας ο οποίος είχε τρέλα με τους Έλληνες, κάθε φορά που πήγαινα απ' το γραφείο του έφευγα μετά από 2 ώρες, γιατί μού άρχιζε τις ιστορίες του για τους Έλληνες και την Ελλάδα (την οποία παραδόξως είχε επισκεφτεί μόνο δυο φορές). Παρόμοια θετική αντιμετώπιση είδα κι από κληρικούς και γενικά άτομα μεγαλύτερων ηλικιών και μορφωτικού επιπέδου. Και οι νεότεροι όμως έβλεπαν τους Έλληνες όχι μόνο πολύ θετικά αλλά και πολιτισμικά πολύ κοντά τους. Αυτό που χαλούσε την εικόνα ήταν οι καφρίλες φοιτητών, οι αντιγραφές, η τεμπελιά, κτλ. Γενικά η εικόνα που είχα ήταν ότι οι Βρετανοί μάς θεωρούν πολύ κοντινούς σαν λαό (μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν έχουν και ιδιαίτερα πολλούς φίλους) και τον πολιτισμό τους σαν συνέχεια του δικού μας αρχαίου. Αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη, γιατί δεν γνώρισα ιδιαίτερα σνομπ κόσμο και οι τσαβς έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχουν γνώμη για κανέναν.

Τέλος, να πω ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη της SBE για τους Ιρλανδούς ούτε συμφωνώ ότι τούς βλέπει έτσι ο μέσος Βρετανός. Ξαναλέω βέβαια ότι δεν γνώρισα σνομπ Βρετανούς.

* αν δεν είσαι ξένος ή μεγαλύτερος από 40, δεν συνειδητοποιείς πόσες φορές ακούγεται αυτή η λέξη σε μια δεκάλεπτη συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2013)

Περί Ελλήνων: έχω διαφωνήσει στο παρελθόν με τον Ελληγενή, και προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετικές εμπειρίες, αλλά εγώ βλέπω ότι από την εποχή που η Ελλάδα άρχισε να γίνεται είδηση για την οικονομία της εμφανίστηκε και πολλή συμπάθεια. Σε βαθμό που λες πού βρέθηκε ξαφνικά όλη αυτή η συμπάθεια και πού ήταν κρυμμένη. Κατά τ'άλλα επειδή παλιότερα ήταν συχνή η σύγχυση με τους Ελληνοκύπριους μετανάστες η αντιμετώπιση ήταν η ίδια που έχουν οι μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα και υπήρχε η εντύπωση ότι είμαστε φτωχοί και πεινασμένοι (δεν βοηθούσε βέβαια το ότι ορισμένοι Έλληνες ήταν εντελώς γύφτοι). Κατά τ'άλλα όπως τα λέει ο νίκελ. 

Περί Ιρλανδών: γενικά δεν χώνεψα ποτέ την ξαφνική λόξα και αγάπη των Ελλήνων για τους Ιρλανδούς και για τους Ισπανούς. Ίσως γιατί εγώ έφυγα από την Ελλάδα πριν γίνουν μόδα οι λαοί αυτοί, κι έτσι γλύτωσα την προπαγάνδα για το μεγαλείο της Ιρλανδικής/ Ισπανικής φυλής. Αλλά ας συγκεντρωθώ στους Ιρλανδούς: Έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετά και στην βόρεια και στην δημοκρατία. Όχι μόνο για διακοπές, υπήρχε μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μετακομίσω, οπότε το έψαξα πολύ το θέμα. Επίσης έχω συζητήσει αρκετά με φίλους Έλληνες που έχουν ζήσει εκεί και έχω και φίλους Ιρλανδούς στο Λονδίνο. Οπότε νομίζω ότι έχω λίγο πιο μεγάλη πληροφόρηση από τον μέσο Έλληνα που ξέρει την Ιρλανδία από τη λογοτεχνία και τις ειδήσεις. 
Ας τα πάρω ένα ένα αυτά που είπα:
Η δημοκρατία της Ιρλανδίας από την πρώτη μου επίσκεψη εκεί μου είχε δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είναι ΗΒ με ευρωπαϊκότερο προσανατολισμό. Τα καθημερινά ήταν ίδια ακριβώς, από το πώς ήταν στημένα τα σουπερμάρκετ ως το τι έδειχνε η τηλεόραση. Από τον τρόπο που είναι χτισμένες οι πόλεις μέχρι τα περιοδικά και το τι δείχνει η τηλεόραση, το τι πουλάνε τα σουπερμάρκετ και το τι τρώει ο μέσος Ιρλανδός στο σπίτι του. Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν το ότι στις τουριστικές περιοχές υπήρχαν περισσότερες ξενόγλωσσες επιγραφές. Πολύ πιο έντονη η αγγλική επιρροή απ'ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες πρώην αποικίες με στενούς δεσμούς με το ΗΒ. Και μάλιστα όχι η επιρροή των ανώτερων κοινωνικών στρωμάτων της Αγγλίας, οι περισσότεροι Ιρλανδοί έδιναν την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σαν τους χωριάτες της Αγγλίας. Α, ναι, παρατήρησα μία διαφορά στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι, στο Κορκ: περισσότερα προϊόντα διαίτης στο σουπερμάρκετ σε σχέση με την Αγγλία. Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να ήταν τοπική ιδιαιτερότητα, γιατί οι Κορκιανοί ήταν όλοι τροφαντοί, άντρες και γυναίκες. 

Μουσική, χορός, τραγούδι και λοιπά κέλτικα φολκλόρ: κάθε τι κέλτικο πουλάει και τραβάει τουρίστες. Τα μισά τουλάχιστον είναι φτιαχτά, όπως είναι και το συρτάκι που είπε ο ελληγενής πιο πάνω. Αλλά και φτιαχτά να μην ήταν, εγώ τα βρίσκω εκνευριστικά. Αυτό το τραγούδι με τους λαρυγγισμούς και τα ουαοαοοαοα και τα βιολιά να τσιρίζουν, σα να κλαίει ο διάολος τον πατέρα του. Τα ακούω με την ίδια ευχαρίστηση που ακούω τα ποντιακά και την κινέζικη όπερα. Και τώρα που είπα για ποντιακά, κάποτε που ήμουνα στη Βρετάνη μου μάθανε έναν τοπικό κέλτικο χορό που πιάνονται οι χορευτές από το μικρό τους δάχτυλο και τα βήματα μοιάζανε με κάτι ποντιακούς δικούς μας.  Άμα βρεθείς σε πανηγύρι ή σε γιορτή, μπορεί να σηκωθείς να χορέψεις ή μπορεί να χειροκροτήσεις την μακρομαλλούσα σοπράνο με την άρπα και το ντέφι. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. 

Χριστιανοφανατίκλες: δε νομίζω να χρειαζόμαστε παραδείγματα, αρκεί το ότι πέρσι, όχι πριν από πενήντα χρόνια, πέρσι, πέθανε αυτή εδώ η γυναίκα. Τα πρόσφατα εκκλησιαστικά σκάνδαλα στην Ιρλανδία και οι καταχρήσεις που αποκαλύπτονται μπορεί να δείχνουν ότι ο κάποιοι έχουν σταματήσει να τρώνε κουτόχορτο, αλλά έχουν ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους. Παρεμπιπτόντως, φίλη Ελληνίδα είναι παντρεμένη με Ιρλανδό και μου έλεγε ότι δεν μπορούσαν να παντρευτούν στην Ιρλανδία όταν παντρεύτηκαν. Μου έλεγε επίσης ότι η πεθερά της νομίζει ακόμα ότι οι ΧΟ είναι μουσουλμάνοι. Η πεθερά της δεν είναι καμιά θείτσα από χωριό που δεν έχει βγει παραέξω. Είναι μια κυρία της καλής κοινωνίας, γέννημα- θρέμμα δουβλινέζα από οικογένεια με λεφτά. Το οποίο μας πάει στο επόμενο θέμα...

Νεοπλουτισμός, χαζοχαρουμενότητα και άλλα: ίσως εδώ δεν διαφέρουν από τους Έλληνες, αλλά πάντως οι Ιρλανδοί που έχω γνωρίσει σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα καλλιεργημένοι άνθρωποι ούτε ξέρουν πολλά πράγματα για τον κόσμο έξω από τη χώρα τους. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η χώρα έχει και μορφωμένους ανθρώπους, αλλά ακόμα και συμφοιτητή Ιρλανδό που είχα, βλήτο ήταν. Βεβαίως ήταν θεογκόμενος, οπότε δεν χρειαζόταν να έχει πολύ μυαλό. Επίσης σε γενικές γραμμές δεν τους βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα φιλικούς, πάνω- κάτω τα ίδια με τους Άγγλους της επαρχίας. Όλοι βέβαια όταν έχουν πιει γίνονται υπερβολικά φιλικοί, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Φίλοι που έζησαν στην Ιρλανδία την εποχή της μεγάλης οικονομικής ευημερίας μου έλεγαν ότι υπήρχε τεράστια επίδειξη νεοπλουτισμού. Δηλαδή τα κεράσματα έπεφταν βροχή, για να δείξουν πόσο κουβαρντάδες είναι και πως έχουν τον τρόπο τους. Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει...:inno: Παράλληλα τους έπιασε και μεγάλη υπεροψία και άρχισαν να νομίζουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι από όλους. Ίσως αυτό να πηγαίνει μαζί με το νεοπλουτισμό. 

Και άλλα πολλά που θα μπορούσαμε να τα συζητάμε για ώρες, αλλά όχι τώρα. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, οι Ιρλανδοί που ξέρω είναι μια χαρά παιδιά. Αλλά επέλεξαν να μην ζήσουν στην Ιρλανδία. Και ευτυχώς δεν ακούνε παραδοσιακή ιρλανδική μουσική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μουσική, χορός, τραγούδι και λοιπά κέλτικα φολκλόρ: κάθε τι κέλτικο πουλάει και τραβάει τουρίστες. Τα μισά τουλάχιστον είναι φτιαχτά, όπως είναι και το συρτάκι που είπε ο ελληγενής πιο πάνω. Αλλά και φτιαχτά να μην ήταν, εγώ τα βρίσκω εκνευριστικά. Αυτό το τραγούδι με τους λαρυγγισμούς και τα ουαοαοοαοα και τα βιολιά να τσιρίζουν, σα να κλαίει ο διάολος τον πατέρα του. Τα ακούω με την ίδια ευχαρίστηση που ακούω τα ποντιακά και την κινέζικη όπερα.



Δηλαδή δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου The Dubliners ή Irish Rovers, φέρ' ειπείν; Παραδοσιακή μουσική της Ιρλανδίας θεωρείς αυτά που γράφεις; Γιατί με την ίδια λογική παραδοσιακή ελληνική μουσική είναι τα κλαρίνα των γάμων και των πανηγυριών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Σιγά σιγά ας ανοίγουμε και κανένα νήμα με παραδοσιακή μουσική της Ιρλανδίας. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου The Dubliners ή Irish Rovers, φέρ' ειπείν; Παραδοσιακή μουσική της Ιρλανδίας θεωρείς αυτά που γράφεις; Γιατί με την ίδια λογική παραδοσιακή ελληνική μουσική είναι τα κλαρίνα των γάμων και των πανηγυριών.



Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι θέλεις να πεις. Αυτοί που αναφέρεις στα αυτιά μου ακούγονται ακριβώς το ίδιο, μόνο που αντί για την σοπράνο με τα ουαουααουουα έχουμε έναν κύριο που παίζει κιθάρα και τραγουδάει κάτι που τονίζεται πάντα στην τελευταία συλλαβή, ενώ στο βάθος κάποιος γρατζουνάει βιολί σε γρήγορο ρυθμό. 
Και για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις, ξέρω πολλά παραδοσιακά τραγούδια των νησιών γιατί έκανα μαθήματα τραγουδιού παλιά και τραγουδούσαμε παραδοσιακά. Οπότε δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα άγνοιας τα συμπεράσματά μου. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Εγώ σου παραπονιέμαι για τις δικές σου προτιμήσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, επαναλαμβάνω, τούς ξέρεις ή άκουσες τώρα μόλις από ένα κομμάτι τους στο Youtube; Γιατί δεν βλέπω πώς η περιγραφή σου ταιριάζει έστω σε ένα από τα δυο συγκροτήματα.

Σχέση με τις μουσικές προτιμήσεις κανενός δεν έχουν όλα αυτά. Εμένα φέρ' ειπείν δεν μου αρέσει ο Νταλάρας, αλλά δεν έγραψα ποτέ ότι τα κομμάτια του είναι "ένας τύπος που γρατσουνάει μια κιθάρα κι ένας τραγουδιστής που ξελαρυγγιάζεται κι αναστενάζει*", γιατί αυτό δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα. Να ξεχωρίζουμε την διαφορά γούστου και πραγματολογικής περιγραφής.


* αληθινό σχόλιο τρίτου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. 
Το βιολί είναι στάνταρ μουσικό όργανο στην παραδοσιακή μουσική της Ιρλανδίας και δεν ακούγεται όπως το κλασσικό βιολί. 
To κλαψιάρικο ύφος είναι στάνταρ φαινόμενο στη μουσική της ευρύτερης περιοχής- υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία τέτοιων τραγουδιών.
Υπάρχει μια έφεση προς τις πολύ ψιλές νότες. 
Πάρα πολλά παραδοσιακά τραγούδια είναι ρυθμική αφήγηση σε 4/4 και στο τέλος κάθε στίχου η φωνή ανεβαίνει
Πες μου ποιά από τα παραπάνω δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα. 

Τέλος, εκτός από την παραδοσιακή χορωδία έχω και τέσσερα χρόνια συμβίωσης με Ιρλανδοσκωτσέζο φαν της παραδοσιακής μουσικής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ξέρω και αυτούς που αναφέρεις και άλλους πολλούς. Και επιλέγω να κάνω ότι δεν ακούω. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ταλαντούχοι μουσικοί στο είδος αυτό. Σημαίνει απλά ότι δεν μου αρέσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Στην βάση του ότι δεν σου αρέσει το ισοπεδώνεις, κάνεις υποτιμητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και περιγραφή που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Γιατί το "γρατσουνάει βιολί σε γρήγορο ρυθμό" και "τονίζεται πάντα στην τελευταία συλλαβή" δεν είναι ούτε πραγματικότητα ούτε ουδέτερη αντιμετώπιση.

Και όταν μιλάς για παραδοσιακές μουσικές, πάντα και σε όλες τις χώρες ισχύει ότι έχουν κοινά γενικά χαρακτηριστικά*, επανάληψη, λίγο-πολύ στάνταρ μέτρο, ύφος και ρυθμό. Καλωσήρθες στην Αμερική.



* Βασικά αν δεν ήταν έτσι δεν θα ήταν καν παραδοσιακή μουσική.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 29, 2013)

Καταρρίφθηκε και ο δικός μου κόσμος και πάω να βρω τον Εάριον εκεί που βούτηξε για να εξαγνιστώ... :)

Οι προσωπικές μας εμπειρίες μας, παιδιά, δεν μπορεί να παίρνουν πανανθρώπινο και οικουμενικό χαρακτήρα. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η SBE δεν συμπαθεί τους Ιρλανδούς, όχι επειδή είναι όλοι έτσι (αλήθεια αν είναι υπερόπτες οι Ιρλανδοί, οι Άγγλοι τι είναι άραγε;;)) αλλά επειδή είχε προσωπικές εμπειρίες και η γνώμη της είναι υποκειμενική. Εμείς οι άλλοι μπορούμε και πάλι υποκειμενικά να πιστεύουμε το αντίθετο. Δεν αξίζει όμως να μαλώσουμε γι' αυτό και να προσπαθούμε ο ένας να αποδείξει στον άλλο την αλήθεια της άποψής μας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> χρειαζόμαστε φρεσκάρισμα, ενημερωμένη περιπτωσιολογία.


Την περιπτωσιολογία που έχει μαζέψει ο καθένας μας ζήτησα και αυτό είδαμε. Προφανώς, η γνώμη του ενός (ή των δέκα ή των εκατό) δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει το γεγονός ότι αυτή η μουσική αρέσει σε αρκετούς ώστε να διατηρείται κάποιους αιώνες και να αποτελεί ευκαιρία για συνεχή εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. Επομένως, ακόμα και αν γίνουν άδικες ή ανακριβείς περιγραφές, η μουσική δεν κινδυνεύει.

Στο βιντεάκι είναι προφανές ότι οι 50.000 Ιρλανδοί φαν δεν παραληρούν λόγω της μουσικής. Τα Corrίτσια να 'ναι καλά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει ντε και καλά να αλλάξω γνώμη. 
Πάντως, για να μην λέμε ότι είπα πράγματα που δεν είπα, δεν είπα ότι δεν συμπαθώ τους Ιρλανδούς. Είπα ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό πολλών Ελλήνων που θεωρούν τους Ιρλανδούς αδερφές ψυχές και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια ρομαντικά, κατά τη γνώμη μου αβάσιμα. 
Και για να απαντήσω στον Αζιμούθιο για το πώς είναι οι Άγγλοι αν οι Ιρλανδοί είναι υπερόπτες, όταν έμενα στον φτωχότερο δήμο του Λονδίνου οι γείτονές μου, όλοι λευκοί Άγγλοι, ήταν έξω καρδιά. Μπορεί να τους έλειπαν τα μισά δόντια και κάθε τρεις και λίγο να ερχόταν η αστυνομία να τους χωρίσει, αλλά με μένα ήταν πολύ φιλικοί- σαν τους Ιρλανδούς. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν χάρηκα που μετακόμισα. 

ΥΓ Ορίστε, οι Κορς που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ, δεν κάνουν αυτή την κλάψα όταν τραγουδάνε; Ε, εμένα αυτό δεν μου αρέσει, με ενοχλεί στ'αυτιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει ντε και καλά να αλλάξω γνώμη.



Αυτό είναι ο αιώνιος φόβος σου, μην τυχόν και αλλάξεις γνώμη; Δεν είναι θέμα της γνώμης σου για το αν σου αρέσει, είναι ότι λες ανακρίβειες και γενικεύεις άσκοπα. Πολύ περισσότερο αν έχεις την μουσική παιδεία και επαφή που λες, δεν δικαιολογείται να γράφεις αυτά που γράφεις. Και δεν είμαι φαν της ιρλανδικής μουσικής.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2013)

Μπορείς να μου πεις ποιές ανακρίβειες είπα;


----------

